# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Вопрос о творительном падеже

## V

Я раскрыл, иногда используют творительный падеж, когда по-моему нет причины  ::  
Например:
От компьютерной игры: Думаешь сегодня будет нашем днем?
От песни Земфиры: Я буду твоим НЛО 
Зачем в этих фразах использовать творительный падеж? И что значит НЛО?

----------


## Tu-160

Сегодня будет нашим днём. В данном случае слово "сегодня"  это подлежащее, объект предложения. Здесь оно не используется как обстоятельство времени. Сравни, например:
"Война и мир" будет моей книгой.
По-другому это предложение можно сказать "Сегодняшний день будет нашим днём". 
НЛО  это неопознанный летающий объект (unidentified flying object, UFO). Я твой НЛО (настоящее время, именительный падеж). В будущем и прошедшем притяжательное местоимение почему-то изменяет падеж на творительный. 
Я твой друг.
Я был твоим другом.
Я буду твоим другом. 
Эта машина  моя.
Эта машина будет моей
Эта машина была моей

----------


## V

Думаю, что я понял. Спасибо! Хорошее объяснение! Кстати, правильно будет "думаешь сегодня будет наш день", или надо использовать творительный?

----------


## Tu-160

Вобщем-то, без разницы. "Сегодня будет наш день" звучит более удобно и разговорно. "Сегодня будет нашим днём" тоже корректная фраза (даже слишком корректная), но я сомневаюсь, что кто-то будет так говорить.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Я раскрыл, иногда используют творительный падеж, когда по-моему нет причины  
> Например:
> От компьютерной игры: Думаешь сегодня будет нашем днем?
> От песни Земфиры: Я буду твоим НЛО 
> Зачем в этих фразах использовать творительный падеж? И что значит НЛО?

 Как можно видеть из этих примеров, творительный падеж употребляется с глаголом БЫТЬ. Однако стоит заметить, что глагол БЫТЬ не употребляется в настоящем времени. Поэтому часто его заменяют на глагол ЯВЛЯТЬСЯ. 
Кроме этого, творительный падеж используется с глаголами КАЗАТЬСЯ, ОКАЗАТЬСЯ, СТАНОВИТЬСЯ, СТАТЬ, ПОКАЗАТЬСЯ, НАЗЫВАТЬСЯ, СЧИТАТЬСЯ. 
Примеры (творительный падеж): 
Он стал политиком. А раньше он был учителем.
He became a politician. However he was a teacher before. 
Новая обувь оказалась очень удобной.
New shoes turned out to be very comfortable. 
Раньше город Екатеринбург назывался Свердловском.
Ekaterinburgh city was called Sverdlovsk in the past.

----------


## V

Понятно! Другими словами, с глаголами быть, казаться, оказаться, становиться, стать, показаться, называться и считаться нельзя использовать другой падеж?

----------


## MasterAdmin

Это уже совсем другими словами  ::  
Конечно же можно, но предложения будут другими.

----------


## V

Ту-160, ты здесь?

----------


## Tu-160

Да, периодически. В перерывах пытаюсь изучать немецкий.

----------


## V

Ви филь дойтш жприхст ду?

----------


## Tu-160

Ихь шпрехе нихт. Абер ихь кенне филь Регелен унд хоффен, дасс ихь махе айне Фортшритте.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Так не пойдет. Здесь мы говорим только по-русски. Значит никакого английского или немецкого...

----------


## V

Oy izvinite vsemogushiy  ::

----------


## Tu-160

Ладно, продолжаем разговор. Так кто же руководит Швецией? У нас  Президент Путин. А у вас кто? 
(А дублировать русский и немецкий можно?) 
Вот, садистский стишок мне друзья сегодня рассказали: 
Весь размазанный по шине
Петя едет на машине. 
Раскольник! Давай сюда!

----------


## raskolnik

алло  ::  Ту, твой фраз я не понимаю, ну я предполагаю он грубый. может быть перевод по английски  ::  
Вот фраз, я выучил от книги <Русский сленг>
*я не такая, я жду трамвая*   
хорошо или нет?

----------


## Tu-160

"Давай сюда" означает "come here". Слово "фраза" оканчивается на букву "а" и имеет женский род. А про твою фразу ничего существенного сказать не могу. Скорее всего она приведена вне контекста, поэтому смысл мне неясен.
Куда подевался этот швед? Раньше каждый день тут появлялся.

----------


## raskolnik

Как типичный  ::   я изучаю всего один фразу и по-видимому это без значения! книга скажет, следующий - rhyming phrase meaning 'im not that sort of girl' used in mocking mimicry of a womans refusal to accept a casual advance.  ::  
вот другой вопрос. в книге (русский сленг) сказан, что 'японский городовой!'  means 'damn it!' мне кажется, что это странный, то japanese police officer means 'damn it!'
есть ли совет?

----------


## Aquila

Это действительно странно, но это так как есть  :: . Впрочем, "японский городовой" сейчас употребляется не слишком часто, хотя и употребляется.

----------


## raskolnik

японский городовой! я удивляюсь   ::

----------


## Propp

> японский городовой! я удивляюсь

 Originally it was supposed to mean "е@ твою мать!" (F@@ your mother), only it is "euphemism", that is an effort to make the phrase more tolerable and passable in decent society. Usually people say "е..." or rather [йъ] (with uncertain vowel), think a little and continue "...понский городовой" or more blatantly "япона мать!"

----------


## MasterAdmin

Ну ты сейчас научишь народ!   ::

----------


## Propp

Так и надо учить, а ты как думал...  ::  
Сочетать приятное с полезным. Как говорил один персонаж недавно читанной мною книги, подсовывая внуку немецкие эротические журналы: "когда эрудиция паразитирует на слабостях человеческих, обе стороны остаются в выигрыше."

----------


## cirkul

Устарело  ::  Но фраза правильная

----------

